# When Does the Year of the Lens Start?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 2, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16452"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16452">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We were told at the end of 2013 that this year would turn out to be the “year of the lens”. We’re 5 months in and nothing has come to fruition yet. We’re still being told that this is the case, but nothing is coming until the second half of 2014, which is nearly upon us.</p>
<p>I do not recall a time when things were this quiet in the rumor world for Canon and new products. We do know that PowerShot announcements are coming relatively soon, most likely in May to prepare for the spring and summer buying season. The replacement of the SX50 IS will be the top end camera announced, although we have heard that a G17 is coming as well.</p>
<p><span style="line-height: 1.5em;">We get the odd bit of talk that the new EF 100-400 is being tested in Asia and it has also been suggested that this lens will be on testing stage for the World Cup in Brazil in June. Although, we’re hoping it’s announced and publicly tested on soccer’s (football’s) greatest stage. I would also assume that new bodies will be tested in Brazil, especially the follow-up to the EOS 7D. With Nikon announcing the replacement to the D300s some time soon with the new D9300, Canon will surely be doing the same thing in the prosumer APS-C segment.</span></p>
<p>For now, not much is being said and we’re hoping that changes very soon.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Don Haines (May 2, 2014)

Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!

Expect one lens release.


----------



## candyman (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update.
Actually I am happy with what I have.
I just may buy some of the Sigma lenses : 35A or 50A or 85A(maybe photokina 2014) 
Those really make you want to buy one - good quality for a reasonable price


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 2, 2014)

Indeed it is sounding odd... a 100-400 replacement would be great... lets see how it goes!

Im trying NOT to buy a lens this year anyway, so I'm in no rush!


----------



## Marauder (May 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!
> 
> Expect one lens release.



LOL Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## davidcl0nel (May 2, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Indeed it is sounding odd... a 100-400 replacement would be great... lets see how it goes!



Would it be great, if they lighten it up 100gram, update the IS a little bit, use the normal rotating zoom and... and call for the usual 2-2.5x price of the old one - so 2999 USD? ;-)


----------



## facedodge (May 2, 2014)

The industry is plateauing. The market is getting saturated. The competition is not pushing Canon as hard as many here tend to think. 

The lifecycle of lenses and camera bodies are about to get a lot longer in my opinion. Sorry, CR, but I think this is the new normal.


----------



## JorritJ (May 2, 2014)

If the 100-400 really is only going to be tested in June, then I doubt seeing it in real life before the end of the year. Which is a pity. I find post-summer releases to be much less interesting than pre-summer ones - while work does go on, most recreational shooting takes place in nice weather


----------



## Woody (May 2, 2014)

Highly disappointing. Was hoping to purchase the replacements for the 17-40 f/4L and 50 f/1.4 before my big trip to Japan in July. Doesn't appear my hopes are going to be realized.


----------



## scyrene (May 2, 2014)

A thought occurred when I saw the picture used for this article... that Canon already has an amazing range of lenses. Not perfect - nobody is - and no doubt some lenses could do with updating. But compared to some camera systems (judging by what I've seen others saying), we're hardly poorly served, not even counting the massive range of third party offerings. Surely for the vast majority of users, there are more lenses already than they could possibly afford or use on a regular basis?

But maybe I'm just more upbeat about these things.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 2, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A thought occurred when I saw the picture used for this article... that Canon already has an amazing range of lenses. Not perfect - nobody is - and no doubt some lenses could do with updating. But compared to some camera systems (judging by what I've seen others saying), we're hardly poorly served, not even counting the massive range of third party offerings. Surely for the vast majority of users, there are more lenses already than they could possibly afford or use on a regular basis?
> But maybe I'm just more upbeat about these things.


I understand your statement. Canon has a very wide range of lenses like the Nikon. The fundamental difference is that Canon updates its bestseller (or more profitable) models. If we look at the current STM kit lens, we see that the lenses low cost reached a high level of performance, even on models with plastic bayonet. However, some older models will never be updated, it would not have space in the market. Nowadays there are much better options than the old 50mm macro ???(almost macro), or the terrible 75-300mm. :-X Canon will only launch new models until you can clear the shelves of old models.


----------



## infared (May 2, 2014)

Well....it already started at Sigma!


----------



## kennykodak (May 2, 2014)

so far it has been the year of the "Signa" lens.


----------



## Axilrod (May 2, 2014)

14-24 por favor


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2014)

facedodge said:


> The industry is plateauing. The market is getting saturated. The competition is not pushing Canon as hard as many here tend to think.
> 
> The lifecycle of lenses and camera bodies are about to get a lot longer in my opinion. Sorry, CR, but I think this is the new normal.



Correct. Plus, in the case of camera bodies the technology has matured. There isn't a DSLR on the market today (crop or full frame) that doesn't produce images of excellent quality. 

Cameras and lenses used to be a long-term investment (The F1 was introduced with the promise that it would not be replaced for a decade). 

The "new" normal is really the old normal.


----------



## tron (May 2, 2014)

JorritJ said:


> If the 100-400 really is only going to be tested in June, then I doubt seeing it in real life before the end of the year. Which is a pity. I find post-summer releases to be much less interesting than pre-summer ones - while work does go on, most recreational shooting takes place in nice weather


Well a post-summer release is always a pre-summer one for the next year. Which for the 100-400 case is still ... optimistic ;D (judging from the rumors that appear repeatedly every year)


----------



## JonAustin (May 2, 2014)

I thought the spate of recent lens updates (last 1-2 years) were all done in preparation for some high MP camera to come, in response to Nikon's D800. (Not that I'm personally interested in a high MP body; I usually shoot my 5DIII in 10MP mRAW mode.) So I expected the run of updates to continue for a while longer, particularly with all of this Year of the Lens buzz.

But at the rate they're going so far, maybe 4Q2014 will be the Quarter of the Lens.

I plan to buy a 35/2 IS during the current instant rebate period, and was hoping to see updates this year to the 50/1.4 and the 100-400. Unless / until that happens, I'll get by with my 50/2.5 CM and 70-200/2.8 IS + 1.4x II. I can always rent a longer lens when I need one.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 2, 2014)

Year of the lens huh? Maybe they were just referencing this... 

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-ef-lens-production-surpasses-100-million-unit-mark/

Or maybe we just shouldn't put too much stock into rumors...


----------



## wtlloyd (May 2, 2014)

Indeed, that was my thought. Who is to say what marketing-speak actually means?


----------



## ahab1372 (May 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!
> 
> Expect one lens release.


yes. And it will be *THE* lens, like in mother of all lenses


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (May 2, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!
> ...



Probably will the Year of the Lens be a white version of the present 50/1.8... Else I hope for an updated version of the 17-40/4L.


----------



## slclick (May 2, 2014)

18-55 IS STM Macro USM Mk IV


----------



## Lightmaster (May 2, 2014)

"year of the lens" was a term created by the rumor industry to keep interest in rumor blogs high....

this website will know what comes, the exact same date we all can read the announcement on canons website. 8)

don´t get me wrong this is a nice site to talk about canon stuff.. but the rumor part is obsolet.

you need to be active and approach people in journalism... you do not wait that unkown sources email you rumors.


----------



## thedman (May 2, 2014)

Exactly what I've been wondering for months. Canon was ridiculously behind schedule at the end of 2013, so when we were told 2014 was going to be the Year of the Lens it wasn't hard to believe. I'm pretty stunned that there's still nothing (a Powershot announcement is still nothing), and the perpetual '100-400 being tested' rumor has been mentioned so many times it doesn't even count as a rumor anymore.


----------



## mackguyver (May 2, 2014)

More time to rebuild my war chest after the 1D X put my business in the red for a few months


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> "year of the lens" was a term created by the rumor industry to keep interest in rumor blogs high....
> 
> this website will know what comes, the exact same date we all can read the announcement on canons website. 8)
> 
> ...



You had the courage to say what I've been thinking for quite some time now. Maybe a little less time spent on safaris and a little more time working the phones might be in order.

I realize that you can't report on something that isn't happening, but I also note the high percentage of recycled rumors and the frequency that this site gets scooped by Photorumors when there is Canon-related news.


----------



## ahsanford (May 2, 2014)

_
To Canon users worldwide,

We took a long look at our stable of lenses and decided: we're finally there. 

We've successfully amassed enough options for you that no company in its right mind would invest the 2014-forward dollars to catch up to us. We had the nerve and perseverance to keep building options for the EF mount when the photography industry had the user-base to support it -- this magical time frame was known as 'the past'. 

And we've paid a bunch of really well-educated bean counters to do the math on what it would take our rivals to catch up. Simply put, any company trying to match our comprehensive lens portfolio would go bankrupt given the current size of the industry.

So, given that no one can match what we offer, we have made an executive decision: effective immediately, we will not offer any new lenses. We did it! Go us! (Excuse us while we high-five each other for a moment.)

After all, this is great news for us. Lenses are awfully expensive to develop, don't you know. Rest assured that our world class lens design team has been reassigned to work on better PowerShot products. 

I know you've heard that the 'Year of the Lens' was coming, but, really, shame on you for buying into that. Also, you couldn't believe how much fun it has been to read these forums and see how many of you were pining for a 14-24L, 35L II, or 135L II when -- knowing this day would come -- we were never developing them.

I know some of you might read this message as a capitulation, and that you should consider switching to another brand. You are welcome to do so, but note that the obsessive love-hate relationship you have enjoyed with us will not be the same. In time, you'll come back to us -- you just can't get this caliber of sweet suffering anywhere else.

Cheers,
Your Canon Overlords
_


----------



## DanN (May 2, 2014)

facedodge said:


> The industry is plateauing. The market is getting saturated. The competition is not pushing Canon as hard as many here tend to think.
> 
> The lifecycle of lenses and camera bodies are about to get a lot longer in my opinion. Sorry, CR, but I think this is the new normal.



Really? I would have guessed that the new Tokina 150-600 was putting quite a bit of pressure on Canon as far as the amateur market goes. Yes, probably no professional is going to be ringside at the Olympics with the Tokina if they can get SI to foot the bill for a Canon, but I've seen a lot of people doing the cost/benefit calculations between a very good $1,000.00+ lens and an excellent $11,000 lens. And the existing 100-400 lens did not fare particularly well when compared to the Tokina so one has to wonder at the fate of a new 100-400 unless it's dramatically improved or doesn't have the expected massive price tag increase.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 2, 2014)

Sometime next decade.


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing these lenses the next two years:


400 5.6 L IS
14-24 L IS

If they can do one a year I'd be happy.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 2, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We were told at the end of 2013 that this year would turn out to be the “year of the lens”.



You people got it wrong. What Canon meant to relay is one of these:
* They'll release the (*one*) lens on December 30, 2014
* At the end of 2014, Canon's lineup will be reduced to the (*one*) competetive lens looking at a price/age relation


----------



## Maiaibing (May 2, 2014)

Just sold two Canon and bought two Sigma Art lenses - almost went for a third. Maybe I'm not the only one?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 2, 2014)

I should be happy about the lack of new products. It's saving me a lot of money and I think I have just about recovered from Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## Joe M (May 2, 2014)

I wish products would come out at the beginning of the year. If "X" lens were to give me better results at a wedding, it won't do me any good buying it in November. It can't help Canon's sales either. I can't say but I'd think the same goes for a lot of other types of photography. Anyone wanting to get out their and do their thing with any lens that may have helped them this spring is out of luck. See you next year. And summer is just around the corner. At the same time, I'm pretty much ok with what I have but I'm just saying, it'd be nice if all the gear could come out in January instead of the fall. And now, we can't even get an announcement with some sort of time frame. "This year" is pretty vague. Not as bad as the years long build up to the 7D but still leads to disinterest.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 2, 2014)

I would like to see older macro lenses being replaced- EF 50mm and EF 180mm with newer design(faster and silent AF and new optical formula) and IS. I am saving up for a 60mm macro with silent focusing motors(IS optional). I tried tamron 60 couple of days back and it has too much play in focusing ring. Sigma lenses(50 and 70) extend to the point that on one occasion my subject was sitting inside the lens barrel. Also a 500mm f/5.6L IS would be great for the birders who want 500mm focal length and lighter lens.


----------



## e17paul (May 2, 2014)

I cannot give my source, but I talked cameras with a pro last December. (He was taking photos for a magazine feature). 

Apparently, there is a high res camera out there, already in testing back then, but Canon would not release it without new lenses sharp enough for the sensor resolution. Canon appear not to have planned ahead. On the basis of that, I'm expecting to see a selection of full frame lenses and a D800-beater of some kind

I hope he wasn't just having a laugh, we will see. If true, then corner sharpness must be the problem with lenses, otherwise the 18mp crop cameras with their 22.5mm wide sensors would have a problem.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!
> 
> Expect one lens release.



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Yeti (May 2, 2014)

"When Does the Year of the Lens Start?"

right after the 7D2 is out ;D


----------



## RGomezPhotos (May 2, 2014)

"The Year of the Lens". It's just marketing hype. And not good hype because the more anxious people get, the higher the expectations when something does get released. Canon needs to take a page out of the Sigma book. Sigma has been taking Canon's lunch in product and marketing. Canon might be missing the boat.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2014)

In my opinion, Canon is merely reacting to the economic climate.

New lenses always have higher prices, and the market just won't support that. The investment required to tool, market, and produce a new lens design is significant, and Canon is very conservative about when and where they invest their cash. They are still making a healthy profit, but they also see DSLR sales falling, and lens sales might be just dropping even faster.


----------



## Sabaki (May 2, 2014)

We in South Africa are a expecting the 5th increase in Canon prices since November. 

This has all but stopped the average amateur from buying 1st party lenses and I'm seeing more and more Canonites with Tamrons and Sigmas on their cameras. 

Folks who started saving a few months ago to buy say a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 ii are now very seriously considering other options. 

I'm not sure what Canon's strategy is going forward but I can't help but feel the economy isn't conducive to a very aggressive market strategy.


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

I think this may very well be the year of the Lens, but for us consumers and maybe not Canon.

I´ve been told it´s very difficult to predict, especially about the future, but it´s fun to speculate.

In all businesses The Brand change over time. Canon has maintained their position longer than most. And to be fair, it is well deserved. I´ve been a happy Canon shooter since the mid seventies (God I´m getting old ...). Olympus, Ricoh, Pentax, Nikon, Sony ... there are lots of companies who tried to beat them. Unsuccessfully so far. But I think we may have a game changer now.

I think Sigma has started on a trail that will be a lot more threatening to Canon than a Nikon 800E or a Sony A7r. They are going straight to the heart of Canon supremacy and offer top notch lenses at half price. 

Let´s speculate a bit. What if the announced 24/1.4Art is as good as the 50/1.4Art? What if that is followed by an equally good (and fast focus) 85/1.4Art or a 135/1.8Art and that is followed by a 24-70/2.8Art OS and a 70-200/2.8Art OS? And all of them at price points comparing equally to the competition as the 35 and 50 did? AND it turns out that the USB dock solution for continuous firmware updates work and they finally get rid of their bad AF reputation?

Canon will still have the bodies, but they make a lot more money on lenses than bodies (my speculation). I think they Must react and come up with both exceptional performance and best in class L-packaging, at very competitive prices. The red ring, past performance, guaranteed compatibility and Canon weather sealing will still be worth paying for, but how much more?


----------



## photonius (May 2, 2014)

As Eldar points out, the year has started.

We have:

Tamron 150-600 for Canon
Sigma 50mm f1.4 Art for Canon

more to come...


----------



## Marsu42 (May 2, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> This has all but stopped the average amateur from buying 1st party lenses and I'm seeing more and more Canonites with Tamrons and Sigmas on their cameras.



Point is: If you're using 3rd party lenses, why use Canon at all? Yes, they've got the excellent 600rt flash system, but also at a high price. Yes, they've got ts lenses if you can afford them, 200-400L and whatnot.

For me, Magic Lantern and my ability to code for my own camera and make it do what *I* want is the key to my Canon system. If it wasn't for that and I'd be using the stock 6d fw, I'd gone crazy by now or switched to Nikon.


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I think Sigma has started on a trail that will be a lot more threatening to Canon than a Nikon 800E or a Sony A7r. They are going straight to the heart of Canon supremacy and offer top notch lenses at half price.



I sort of agree and sort of disagree. 

I agree that third party manufacturers are a bigger threat than competing camera makers. But, I think the price of Sigma's "art" series raises real questions about how effective they can be in undercutting Canon. 

They may be offering top notch lenses, but not really at half price. (Although they are discounted significantly from Canon). 

This really comes down to the perceived value of the Canon brand. I wish Sigma well because I think it benefits all of us as consumers. But I wonder if they are pricing their products too high. What is the price premium that people are willing to pay for the reliability, durability and predictability of the manufacturer's brand over a third party?

Clearly the "art" series is going after consumers with a high amount of discretionary dollars and I wonder how many of those consumers are price-sensitive. I think it is a gamble and I wish them well, but I don't think there is any guarantee that their products will find a market.

Tamron's strategy, I believe, is more sound – Offer good quality lenses at very competitive prices and exploit available niches. In addition to the 150-600 zoom (which could well be the best selling lens introduced this year), they produce a reasonably priced 70-300 that vastly outperforms any of Canon's consumer grade 300mm zooms. And, their superzooms fill a niche that Canon doesn't even attempt to compete in. 

Actually, if I were Sigma I would be very worried about Tamron and Tokina, which generally produce better quality at less cost. Indeed, that may be why Sigma seems to be going "all in" on the Art series.


----------



## mkabi (May 2, 2014)

What if it is the "Year of the Lenses" (plural)... here me out. 

Canon never officially said anything, and it is CR getting info. from various sources (valid/invalid).

But, so far, it has been the "year of the lenses" by everyone supporting Canon, except Canon themselves.

Now, I don't know how Canon profits from this... but may be they have a share in companies like Sigma, Tamron, Samyang... private owners without having their name pasted all over them?

Or may be they (as in Canon) told the other companies to build high quality glass to support their next generation bodies???

In either case, Canon keeps their old customers as long as they are buying second party glass and not buying second party bodies?


----------



## JonAustin (May 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I realize that you can't report on something that isn't happening, but I also note the high percentage of recycled rumors and the frequency that this site gets scooped by Photorumors when there is Canon-related news.



Oh great, another rumor website / time hole for me to sink my disposable time into ...


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sigma has started on a trail that will be a lot more threatening to Canon than a Nikon 800E or a Sony A7r. They are going straight to the heart of Canon supremacy and offer top notch lenses at half price.
> ...


I think Sigma is doing the only thing they can do, at this stage. They have a reputation of supplying low cost, half good lenses, with unreliable AF. If you could find a good copy, they showed that their designs were OK, but that was a gamble.

With the Art series, they are trying to change that perception. And to do so they have to improve quality and they have to play in the World Series. A World Series team comes with a price. In the world of cars we have plenty of examples. Audi is probably the best, but you also have Lexus, Infinity and the rest of them. But instead of inventing a new brand, Sigma has called it Art.

Unless they get very high volumes of both the 35 and the 50 Arts (which I believe they will), I don´t believe they make much money. If they do (at lower volumes), I believe it´s because they have too wide tolerances in their production line and they will fail. 

But if we assume that Art is a genuine high quality product, they can introduce lower quality product lines later, at volume consumer price levels and people will feel they buy quality, just like Canon does. Their lack of licensed AF from Canon (and Nikon as far as I know), may well be compensated for by the smart USB dock.


----------



## ahsanford (May 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sigma has started on a trail that will be a lot more threatening to Canon than a Nikon 800E or a Sony A7r. They are going straight to the heart of Canon supremacy and offer top notch lenses at half price.
> ...



And I have to disagree with you. Name me one Tamron lens that has even a _quarter_ of the rapturous praise and accolades that the Sigma Art lenses have amassed. Personally, I've heard of their 24-70 F/2.8 IS and the 150-600, as well as their superzooms for APS-C, but none of those have people shaking their heads in disbelief like the two Sigma Art primes have done.

Sigma is not going after high discretionary dollars shooters with their Art glass -- the Art lenses are not for enthusiasts only. They are going after pros and non-pros who want the best possible (autofocusing) lenses for their bodies. The relative value of those Art lenses -- the performance to their price -- is flat-out spectacular. 

I see Tamron very differently, as a competent but ultimately 2nd-tier lens designer that is getting by solely on price and the odd portfolio gap. That's what Sigma _*was*_ doing for years, and I give them credit for bravely attempting to evolve out of that position. Sigma has reinvented their image as not only punching their weight against L glass but (in some instances) _significantly_ outperforming it.

Keep in mind I only own Canon glass. But those two Sigma primes have me considering their products now. I challenge Tamron to similarly show me something that will have me hold them in equal regard -- I haven't seen it yet.

- A


----------



## Canon 14-24 (May 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > The industry is plateauing. The market is getting saturated. The competition is not pushing Canon as hard as many here tend to think.
> ...



Incorrect. If that was the case of saturation why is Canon still pushing out a bunch of powershots, rebels, and kit lens improvements with STM? While Nikon, Sony, and Sigma for example have been releasing new pro-consumer lenses and products?


----------



## ahsanford (May 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Unless they get very high volumes of both the 35 and the 50 Arts (which I believe they will), I don´t believe they make much money. If they do (at lower volumes), I believe it´s because they have too wide tolerances in their production line and they will fail.



Wow. I guess I am in a minority when I think that Sigma will make a great deal of money both directly and indirectly from the 50 Art. Other than a few folks who want to debate some of the more subjective attributes (draw/color/bokeh) of a lens, that lens is perceived by many as a non-trivial upgrade over both the 50L and the venerable Canon 50 1.4. Reviews are nearly universally positive about this lens.

I don't see that lens as a last attempt to succeed at all. I see that lens as a huge opportunity for them to make money, get the industry's attention _and then deliver_ with a product that matches the hype, and in so doing, build trust with photographers.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 3, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that you can't report on something that isn't happening, but I also note the high percentage of recycled rumors and the frequency that this site gets scooped by Photorumors when there is Canon-related news.
> ...



Unfocused isn't wrong. CR is not the only show in town, and Photo Rumors often scoops them for first word of Canon developments.

To save time, though I only use this forum for discussion, I do use a news aggregator to read all of the rumors sites as one convenient 'gear newspaper'. Between PR, CR, Canon Watch, SLR Lounge, PetaPixel, Canon Price Watch, LensRentals Blog, PhotoZone, Lens Tip, etc. it's easy to stay on top of announcements, rumors, reviews and new test data with a few clicks. 

#gear_discussion_syndromeisthenewgearacquisitionsyndrome 

- A


----------



## IsaacImage (May 3, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> 14-24 por favor



One more for that one pls !


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they get very high volumes of both the 35 and the 50 Arts (which I believe they will), I don´t believe they make much money. If they do (at lower volumes), I believe it´s because they have too wide tolerances in their production line and they will fail.
> ...


Well, we can speculate about how profitable each of their lenses are, but we will never know. 

One thing they have to do to win me over is to deliver the lenses I listed (or something similar), deliver consistent quality And add weather sealing. It is unthinkable for me to sell my L-glass for anything without weather sealing. The current Sigma lenses I have now are bought more from curiosity than need.


----------



## dufflover (May 3, 2014)

I like the picture used in this rumour lol

And yes I'd say Sigma (and lesser extent Tamron) has been the one making this the "Year of the Lens" (regardless of who/where/how that rumour came to be).

It is a pity Sigma may never really get the recognition the lenses deserve because of the long-standard "Canon" and "Nikon" brand.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Between PR, CR, Canon Watch, SLR Lounge, PetaPixel, Canon Price Watch, LensRentals Blog, PhotoZone, Lens Tip, etc.



Do you feel this makes a difference? 9x zero is still zero if Canon is very secretive and doesn't "leak" products as a marketing instrument, and their manufacturing process also doesn't seem to be so special that new products can be predicted by parts. Sometimes I really feel sorry for CR's main site, nice forum, but nothing really unique to post except "7d2 might be in the queue".


----------



## LSV (May 3, 2014)

No doubt the source must have said "Fiscal Year of the Lens," but CR guy got too excited and only heard Year of the Lens.


----------



## ewg963 (May 3, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> 14-24 por favor


2nd that


----------



## slclick (May 3, 2014)

EF mount 'Year of the Lens'

There, I corrected it for everyone


----------



## Lee Jay (May 3, 2014)

facedodge said:


> The lifecycle of lenses and camera bodies are about to get a lot longer in my opinion.



About to? I haven't upgraded a body since 2005!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 3, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



My tamron 28-75 took down my 24-105L for RAW sharpness and my tamron 17-50 2.8 took down my 17-40L all-around.


----------



## eml58 (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> One thing they have to do to win me over is to deliver the lenses I listed (or something similar), deliver consistent quality And add weather sealing. It is unthinkable for me to sell my L-glass for anything without weather sealing. The current Sigma lenses I have now are bought more from curiosity than need.



I have to agree with Eldar on this particular point, I have the 35 Art, like it, use it, but, without weather sealing, for my type of Imaging (Dust/Rain/Snow), no weather sealing handicaps the Lens so I tend to bring it out in optimal weather conditions.

But, the Sigma 35 Art is other than the lack of weather sealing, a very good Lens, in most areas better then my Canon 35L, I look forward to getting the Sigma 50 Art, I suspect it may well perform better then my Canon 50f/1.2 L but not as well as my Otus 55, but it will have a reasonably reliable (hopefully) AF feature.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 4, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> My tamron 28-75 took down my 24-105L for RAW sharpness and my tamron 17-50 2.8 took down my 17-40L all-around.


Tamron hit a sweet spot with their new superzoom telephoto. I am surprised as anyone with the 150-600mm. After owning and using it for a couple of months, I decided to sell my 300 f4 L & 100-400 L. The quality and versatility of that zoom is enough to satisfy me until I'm ready to drop some dough on a big white lens. This from someone who's never owned a non-vintage 3rd party lens.


----------



## TexPhoto (May 4, 2014)

Maybe Canon was talking about Sigma?


----------



## CarlTN (May 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > One thing they have to do to win me over is to deliver the lenses I listed (or something similar), deliver consistent quality And add weather sealing. It is unthinkable for me to sell my L-glass for anything without weather sealing. The current Sigma lenses I have now are bought more from curiosity than need.
> ...



Which fast aperture 35 and 50mm lenses have weather sealing? And what type of precipitation are you wanting to use these in? Or do you need to shoot subjects where water is being splashed?

The 35mm Art is the next lens I want to buy. Do you use the USB dock on yours?


----------



## ahsanford (May 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > One thing they have to do to win me over is to deliver the lenses I listed (or something similar), deliver consistent quality And add weather sealing. It is unthinkable for me to sell my L-glass for anything without weather sealing. The current Sigma lenses I have now are bought more from curiosity than need.
> ...




A number of L lenses -- including that 35L if memory serves -- are not weather sealed either. 

- A


----------



## Albi86 (May 7, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Weather sealing is the smartest marketing trick of the photographic history. No one knows what it is, but everyone wants it.

_Brawndo's got electrolytes. It's got what plants crave._


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2014)

> Weather sealing is the smartest marketing trick of the photographic history. No one knows what it is, but everyone wants it.
> 
> _Brawndo's got electrolytes. It's got what plants crave._



Agree. All claims + no standards = words, little more. 

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/02/14/how-a-lens-becomes-weather-sealed/

- A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 7, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Come on now! We have been through this before.... 2014 is the year of the *LENS*. Not the year of the lenses, the year of the lens.... singular!
> 
> Expect one lens release.



Technically, they never said it would be the year of the Canon lens. Maybe they were just predicting Sigma sales? ;D


----------



## mackguyver (May 8, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> > Weather sealing is the smartest marketing trick of the photographic history. No one knows what it is, but everyone wants it.
> >
> > _Brawndo's got electrolytes. It's got what plants crave._
> 
> ...


Say what you want, but my "weather sealed" Canon gear has survived many times in the rain. My other "normal"electronics have not. It would be nice if they used standards like other outdoor gear (e.g. GPS units) but I'll take my weather sealed gear any day over stuff that isn't.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Say what you want, but my "weather sealed" Canon gear has survived many times in the rain. My other "normal"electronics have not.



Unsealed L lenses might be sturdier anyway even w/o the very expensive rubber ring on the back, but alas, my non-L macro broke down twice due to moisture before I switched to the L which works flawlessly. Ymmv.


----------

